# Vodafone at Home - Potential Customers BEWARE!!!



## quinlivan (12 Nov 2009)

Hi All,

Just want to let ye know my story before you even think of signing up to Vodafone at Home.

I signed up on September 7th - and am still waiting for my Broadband to be connected. I have made at least twenty calls to Vodafone and have been fobbed off with lies by every single member of staff there. It got so bad, I eventually got to speak with a manager/supervisor there who guaranteed me we would have out broadband by Wednesday (which we didnt - I dont know why I'm even surprised!) - so I phoned last night and was told he was on another call and would get back to me.

Over two hours later, and no call back, I phoned again only to be told he was gone home and off today. 

This is the attitude I have been treated with by Vodafone from the very beginning...

e.g.
Me: "Why isnt my Phone line connected yet?"
Vodfone: "Ring Eircom to speed up the process"
Me: "Hello, Eircom, can you connect my line?"
Eircom: "Sure, that'll be €25/mt"
Me: "Ah, no!"
Me: "Hello, Vodafone, Eircom want money off me?"
Vodafone: "Why did you ring Eircom?"

That is just a snippet of my overall interaction with Vodafone. It finally came to a boil two weeks ago when after waiting the 21 days Vodafone told me to wait for my Broadband to become active, I phoned Vodafone to be told it was 21 working days - despite the fact their forum administrator said 21 normal days.

So I wait my 21 working days and was guaranteed by two seperate members of staff I would be connected by last Friday - which I wasnt! I finally go to speak with someone more senior who actually promised me my cause was of "highest internal priority" - and five days later I am still waiting...

Vodafone's general attitude to customer service is rubbish! I am frustrated... If anyone has an email/direct line for any manager in Vodafone, can you please PM me as I seem to be chasing my tail phoning their 'Customer Service'. 

70 days after signing up and still no broadband... I just want potential customers to know the level of service you can expect!


----------



## mathepac (12 Nov 2009)

As I posted here before, VODAFONE's home phone and broadband service is actually the old Perlico operation - need I say more. They will of course deny this but watch the direct debits on your bank statement and "PERLICO" will print beside them.


----------



## kellyj (15 Dec 2009)

I was switched automatically this week from BT to Vodafone for the home phone & broadband. Had pre warning that this was due to happen but decided to run with it.
I was promised pretty much the same package I was on with BT with the added sweetener of 7mb broadband for the same price as I had paying for 3mb with BT. I was assured that my line could support the additional speed.
I am a week into the new deal but have seen no improvement in my download speed. By using the checks from www.irishisptest.com the best I can manage so far is around 3.4mb. Contacted customer service this morning but got alot of technical mumbo jumbo pretty much blaming Eircom (as they rent the telephony hardware from Eircom - no surprise there).
Wondering if any one out there has experience of life with Vodafone on the home front? I am considering downgrading my package to 3mb, assuming there is a cost saving. I would be concerned though that doing so could bring my download speed below 1.5mb, bearing in mind I am currently getting 50% of I am currently paying for.


----------



## mathepac (15 Dec 2009)

Read your contract. Vodaphone / Perlico will *not* guarantee the 7mb download speed, nor will they guarantee the 3mb speed; only Eircom will issue these guarantees to their own customers.


----------



## kellyj (15 Dec 2009)

Cheers Mathepac. Look forward to reading it when it eventually comes my way! Still waiting for my welcome pack.


----------



## blueboy22 (30 Dec 2009)

Hi all I have also signed up to Vodafone at home at the end of September, and I still do not have Broadband. I have been sent from one person to another without any success. The real problem seems to be that no one knows what they are doing. I have to say I have talked with some nice people but still have no broadband.
They finally told me I was active and are charging me  for broadband that I do not have.
So can anyone tell me who to contact to get this up and running Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (30 Dec 2009)

Ring eircom, get the line connected. The day it's connect move to vodafone.


I did this and got a total bill off eircom for €2.


----------



## AlbacoreA (31 Dec 2009)

I'd just cancel it on principle if it were me.


----------

